# What are cool spiders to keep?



## kitkat39 (Apr 6, 2011)

As of late I've been interested in spiders for some reason even though I am a little on the arachniphobic side. I've been growing a major interest in spiders such as the Jumping Spiders.. and believe it or not, also the regular looking Daddy Long Legs. I was also interested in ones like the Brown Widow Spider, but I don't think the folks here would be very happy if those got loose in the house. I'm mainly looking for species that have a little size on them, but are not really known to cause any serious bites if they were to bite anyone. If there is any info that you folks could send me, that would be awesome! Thanks guys!

OH! And the easier to care for, the better!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 6, 2011)

I keep some in the corners of my ceiling sometimes and there very easy to care for, I could ship you some for free? But only for you brotha.  :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 6, 2011)

gyeeeaaahhhhhh! SCORE!!!!


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 7, 2011)

jumpers are an absolute joy to keep. I've got one phidippus audax I found as an adult and its still alive today more than a year later  

I've also got basically the exact opposite of the phidippus audax, which is the phidippus adumbratus and that is a lovely jumper  

Both WC, hardy, and live apparently a long time.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want to see some fast reflexes and predatory action,(and I mean fast!)  you could try to get Selenopidae. I found a couple by accident, and kept them in almost the same conditions as my Carolina mantids. They are easy to keep and cool looking, but you want to be careful when feeding and cleaning containers, they are quick, flat, and hard to capture because they can hang on to just about anything. Unfortunately, because of that, they are not handleable. :mellow: 

I was bitten by a wild one about a month ago, when I was trying to clean up a palm tree that was cut down in my yard. I felt a little pinch, and looked down to see it biting me, there was no mark after a few minutes, but it could have been a dry bite. My dad got bit by one that was in his covers and he had a little "mosquito bite" like mark for less than a week.
I suggested this spider because you mentioned something that has a mild bite, and they are way cool to watch at feeding time.  

You could view some photos and info on them on bugguide.


----------



## more_rayne (Apr 7, 2011)

Get a tarantula, they rock. Jumpers and wolf spiders are cool. I'm keeping 2 black widows, they're badass. If you have room, get a Nephila or an ogre face spider.

Here's my girl


----------



## Koshmar (Apr 7, 2011)

Now I want one...


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 7, 2011)

more_rayne said:


> Get a tarantula, they rock. Jumpers and wolf spiders are cool. I'm keeping 2 black widows, they're badass. If you have room, get a Nephila or an ogre face spider.
> 
> Here's my girl


Where the heck do you get an ogre faced spider? I absolutely love them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2011)

I keep jumping spiders, I kinda like them, only wondering, if I put them together do they fight?


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 7, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I keep jumping spiders, I kinda like them, only wondering, if I put them together do they fight?


They will eat eachother


----------



## bling (May 11, 2011)

Ts are good Grammostola rosea Chile Rose are very easy to keep fake widows are also good


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 12, 2011)

These are nice:

http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Olios-fasciculatus-Golden-Huntsman-Spider-1-2-bic812.htm


----------



## lion (May 12, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> These are nice:
> 
> http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Olios-fasciculatus-Golden-Huntsman-Spider-1-2-bic812.htm


We get them here too.They are pretty abundant some times of the year.


----------



## lion (May 14, 2011)

Here's some pretty things you'll never see for sale.


----------



## kamakiri (May 28, 2011)

I've been tempted to keep a widow...but they're wild here, so why bother. Both black and brown.

Also found a tarantula in Temecula a couple years back.


----------



## myles (May 28, 2011)

more_rayne said:


> Get a tarantula, they rock. Jumpers and wolf spiders are cool. I'm keeping 2 black widows, they're badass. If you have room, get a Nephila or an ogre face spider.
> 
> Here's my girl


what species is that i like  

oh and defo a [email protected] the thread poster


----------



## yeatzee (May 29, 2011)

Kamakiri we get a lot of T's here in temecula, to bad none ever make it to my suburb home.

By the way my friend found me a camel spider and that just might be a new favorite! What an amazing killing machine! Can't wait to get some macros!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 21, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> These are nice:
> 
> http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Olios-fasciculatus-Golden-Huntsman-Spider-1-2-bic812.htm


Where could I find out more information about these Huntsman Spiders?? How much space is required to keep them happy? I'm digging these a lot more especially after watching this guy trying to grab them and it doesn't even bother trying to bite him:

I'm also pretty interested in Nephila, but it seems those need a lot of space.. I may look into it in the future anyways because I love their colors. I'm also looking at Agriopes just because they're colorful as heck and are pretty abundant over here in Southern California. =)


----------



## lion (Jun 21, 2011)

We call them Rainspiders in Africa cause they are out after rain. They make good pets and build a very cool nest out of leaves.

The nest

http://fireflyafrica.blogspot.com/2009/03/rain-spider-nest.html


----------



## mdkelty (Jul 23, 2011)

There are so many things to consider. Tarantulas live longer and most get bigger than spiders. It's really a personal choice. True spiders are a blast to watch. None of them take up much space because the T's hide and/or burrow depending on the species. I used to have over 80 arachnids and breed several types of tarantulas. Go figure, now I'm into beetles, millipedes and mantids. If you really want to go archaic, check out trapdoor spiders, one of my faves besides Huntsman's.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya orang huntsman are cool


----------

